# Thomas running outdoors



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

The weather finally cleared and the kids and myself took Thomas out for a run outside. Thomas ran very well on my track. Only unhooked in one spot but was easily fixed by changing to the Bachmann knuckle couplers. Most of the snow is gone from the last few days of rain and above normal temps.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Great pics, thanks. 
John


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks big!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Annie and Clarabell seem to be enjoying the fresh air and sunshine.. 

Very nice.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Love your pictures and yes the train looks rather large but I like it. COOL!!!!! Kids would love it also!!!!!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

My first thought was, " who could possibly be running out doors ,NOW"? 
I can't even get to the GRR.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Photos look great!!! Is that the Island of Sodor? 
Some kids tell us that there is a very specific arrangement for Annie & Clarabel.. Annie goes behind Thomas facing forward with Clarabel behind facing backward. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## BN3140 (Mar 2, 2009)

I watched a quick video I found on a google search at http://www.yv.hu/play_a_video.html?...57606df2b7 and it looks like your right! Annie looks forwards and when Duck pulls them Clarabel is facing backwards.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great, now if you could get rid of that pasty face on the engine it would look even better


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Annie comes first. They face away from each other otherwise they fuss and kick each other's buffers.

The new Bachmann Thomas runs very nicely at the Botanic. I love the spoked wheels, longer and more detailed coaches, and smooth running. I think the old Lionell Thomas sets have been set aside as backups.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Well. that's one set that is on me and my sons wanted list for sure... 
You and your kids must have lots of fun with this train!


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

The kids love it and I dont have to worry about their fingers damaging the cars and engine. My 10 month old loves to just push the cars back and forth and take the roof off. If I didnt get it for the kids I would have done what vic is doing or convert it into some sort of backwoods logging engine. LOL


----------

